# Spring Gulch



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just made reservations for there this fri and sat nite. Going to hit Dutch Wonderland on sat. Also going to try and keep DW out of stores ( Like that will work!)

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Have fun!

Give us a good report. We are heading there in September!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Have any of you been to Lake in Wood?? It is just outside of Morgantown area..I think the town is Narvon.

Nice resort....really nice. They even have the non-dusting drives so oyur rig doesn't look like you drove miles on a dirt road!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John
Have a good time.
Let us know how it is.
And good luck keeping DW out of the stores









Don


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

John,

Don't go near the intersection of 30 and 896. Very bad place, very, very bad! Unfortunately, it's between Spring Gulch and Dutch Wonderland. Go around! Go around, I say! The outlet stores may be too much for her to resist.









Do go to The Amazing Maize Maze on Cherry Hill Rd. off 741. This is a lot of fun!

Do go to the Shady Maple Buffet in Blue Ball. Get a Blue Ball FD shirt. The guys back home will get a kick out of it.

Spring Gulch is very nice, I'm sure you'll like it.

Have fun,

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Steve, the best info is always what to avoid.









Have a Hershey FD shirt, the Blue Ball FD would be a good addition

Have been to that buffet, might go again this trip.........easier than cleaning my own grill









John


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey, no problem, us DH-FFs have to watch each other's backs.

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, let us know how you like it and have a great weekend.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have a good trip John, if I was off I would meet you up there this weekend, only about a 1 1/2 hr ride from home. We take the little kids to Dutch Wonderland for their Halloween nites, good park for the kids. The Sky Princess roller coaster isn't a bad wooden coaster.

Steve, we are going to Lake in Wood 26-28 of this month.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok, report time...........Hot Hot and Humid..

The campground was very nice. It was clean. We relly did not spend a lot of time there tho. We lrft 3 hrs later than planned on fri because I found on thurs night that my hydro assist for my power brakes was leaking. I spent 3 hrs doing replacement fri morn.

Arrived in Spring Gulch at 430 pm and set up camp. Immediatly went to The Shady Maple for the buffet, plenty of good food and we were all stuffed. The new gift shop is dangerous to the wallet.

We spent from 10 am til 8 pm at Dutch Wonderland on sat. My 2 girls with the DW loved and rode the roller coaster 8 times. Not me, yea I am a volunteer FF who is afraid of heights somewhat ( I say somewhat because I climb our 75 ft ladder when we drill but...) so I do not like rollercoasters. The day was hot but a lot of fun.

Sunday morn went out for breakfast and then to the Doll outlet. Stay away from there if you have girls!!

Back to the campground, if you get site numbers above 1500 in the new section you will have plenty of room. The section was carved out of the woods and they left room and trees between almost every site so plenty of shade. Both pools were nice and clean. I stayed in the lower section cause that is all that was available at the last minute and the sites there were just as nice.

We are probably going back in 2 weeks again

John


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Joh,

Thanks for the info on the Shady Maple Buffet, we stayed at Spirng Gulch last year in the upper section over the 4th of july weekend and had a great time. Unlike you we only left the campground a few times to check out the local flavor. The campground is great, we have two girls and they are 8 and 10, they loved the activities going on all day. A bit of a pain going up and down that big hill to the upper campsites but that is what your truck is for. They also had a half day camp that the kids loved, it cost $5 each child and was well worth it because the kids got to meet other kids at the campground and they were gone from our site but supervised... very cool.

We are headed back there for a week at the end of this week, then off to Drummerboy campground in Gettysburg. I will let you know how that turns out.

Also, If anyone has a recommendation for a good seaside campground in Maryland I would appreciate it.

Geoff


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Geoff,

we're heading to Bar Harbor this weekend. I'll post on it when we get back. it's right on the Susquhanna river so we'll see................*_


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Spring Gulch is a nice place. We've not been there with the TT yet. Spent a weekend there last summer in a tent. We were down near the dance barn in the woods. Didn't leave the campground all weekend since this is only 30 mins from home and can do all the attractions off peak times. Did how ever spend some time huddled up in our tent as the lightining crashed around us. Yuck!!! Watch out for those Lancaster County Thunderstorms they come up fast and are often nasty!! Poools are nice and the kids liked the little lake beach.

DH had a himself a massage at the spa/gym there. Liked it so much he has already considered driving down just for another. So if you are looking for a little extra R&R enjoy.

Enjoy Dutch Wonderland. Great family place!! Don't plan on going to Shady Maple on Sunday they are closed. If you need to purchase eats for the campsite the Shady Maple Farm Market is right next to the resteraunt. Great Farmfresh produce enjoy.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey Happy Camper,

If you were there during the beginning of July last year I enjoyed that thunderstorm with you. We were there for about an hour and hooked up the cable. We saw tornado warnings scrolling across the screen. My wife decided that we should spend this time eleswhere since there was a huge tree hanging over us (as trees do in the upper sites because the sites are carved out of the earth) so we enjoyed the storm from the game room. Still beats a tent, must have been special.

Geoff


----------

